# Vermeer 7040 3pt Disc Mower - good for Timothy & Grassy Hay ?



## Dave5264 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi All, looking for some advice from those with experience using a disc mower with no conditioner for grassy timothy hay.

Im looking ot move to a new Disc Mower. Given pricing being what it is, im looking to a 3pt Disc Mower (likely a 6040 or 7040 Vermeer - local dealer close by) with no conditioners

I have heard that these work well for horse hay, we harvest a mix of Timothy and various grasses (no alfalfa).

reasons for a 3pt mower with no conditioner, vs a trailered mower or conditioners:

1) Price, looking to keep the cost under $10k

2) I have part of my acerage property across a bridge, which isnt wide enough to get a traielrd haybine over, a 3pt mower woul dbe ideal

So....

anyone using a plan disc mower for hay ?

do they do a good job?

any material differenc uin drying time fo rgrassy hay when there are no conditioners ?

Im relatively new to farming and haying (this is my 4th year). I mow 30 acres a year just now (out of a possible 100), i use an older new holland 479 haybine today.

thanks in advance


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I use a disc mower with no conditioner and bale grass hay. We ran a 479 for years, still have it.

The disc mower does all I need it to do and it does it in a hurry. I feel my hay probably dried a little faster being run through the rollers.

I also feel some of the drying advantage was made up in more drying time with the disc mower. I feel comfortable in saying I can cut twice the hay in the same time with the disc mower. It is just more athletic and manuverable than the 479 and much faster. We have to contend with fire ant mounds and the haybine did not like them. The disc mower keeps on trucking.

That extra sunshine time can pull a lot of moisture out of grass hay. We have always run a tedder. Combine the tedding with the added drying time and I can not see much difference.


----------



## Dave5264 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks very much !


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Dry down is going to be slower without the conditioner, but you can mow earlier in the day. You don't have to wait for the dew to come off.

The reason I switched from a 3pth disc to a trailered discbine was the amount of time I was spending mounting and dismounting the mower.


----------



## Dave5264 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey fellas, I've not yet taken the plunge on the disc bine (they are not cheap, so im doingmore homework). I asked a local farmer who went from a disc bine to a disc mower (Vermeer) and he indicates that he has to use a tedder now as well. He actually has a set of 3 disc mowers mounted in a gang frame of some sort.

Im really not tlooking to add yet another step to the process, nor another piece of equipment or cost.

Is that normal, Dic mower with no conditioner = must use a tedder ?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

If you are in the eastern part of the nation a tedder is going to be a must without a condition and even if you do have a conditioner a tedder will help it to dry even faster. I run both a haybine and a tedder and would not want to be without either one.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I run a mounted disc mower conditioner that you can remove the conditioner from. We have to ted 2-3 times as well. I've done a little mowing without conditioning but very risky up here, needs an extra day drying without conditioner.


----------



## Dave5264 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replay. I have only been farming here in Ontario Canada for 5 years. I've never used a tedder, only a haybine and rake, had no problems so far, drying time istypically 3 days unless conditions are really good and it can be less. Locally I'm getting differing views on needing a tedder inf I switch to a disc mower with no conditioner. I have no desire to add another step in the process and would rather hold off for a good used dic bine vs spilling 12 thousand dollars on a discbine that will also require me to buy a tedder and spend even more time doing it. I have a fulltime job other than farming so most of my Vacation time is spent during hay season


----------

